# Musik für einen Roadtrip



## Kaldreth (30. Januar 2012)

Moin,

wie der Titel schon sagt, was für Lieder würdet ihr für einen Roadtrip mit nehmen? In 2 Monaten mache ich eine Balkantour mit Freunden und im Oktober bin ich für 14 Tage in den USA und mache dort eine Tour durch den Nordosten. Da darf natürlich die richtige Musik nicht fehlen!


----------



## Beckenblockade (30. Januar 2012)

Habe selber mal eine CD für einen Trip mit ein paar guten Kumpels zusammengestellt...
Ich poste hier mal was mir noch spontan einfällt:

Steve Earle - Nowhere Road
Route 66 - Route 66
The Rolling Stones - Start me up
The Who - My Generation
Tom Cochrane - Life is a Highway
Judas Priest - Heading out on the Highway
War - Low Rider
Whitesnake - Here i go again
Willie Nelson - On the road again
Journey - Wheel in the sky
Ohrbooten - Autobahn
Jimi Hendrix - All along the watchtower
Coheed and Cambria - Welcome Home
AC/DC - Highway to hell


----------



## Shaxul (30. Januar 2012)

Denke auch: Ne Classic Rock /Blues Rock / Hard Rock Zusammenstellung (Creedence, Journey, Boston, ZZ Top, Zeppelin...) sollte man auf jeden Fall am Start haben!


----------



## Mellsei (31. Januar 2012)

Im Auto ist Kanye Wests Album Dark, Beautiful, Twisted Fantasy absolut perfekt für mich. Hat so viele verschiedene Stile, allesamt super umgesetzt. Wird mir nie langweilig.


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Februar 2012)

Deep Purple - Highway star
Transformers soundtrack (kA von wem das wirklich ist) - nothings gonna stand in our way
Shania Twain - In my car
Tape - Yeeha

Habe auch eine Roadtrip CD gemacht für meine 1 Monatige USA reise. Das ganze lohnt sich aber nicht wirklich, da die Mietautos nicht fähig sind MP3 abzuspielen, und einem die CD nach der ersten längern fahrt (4h = 4mal gehört) zu den Ohren raushing. und da waren wirklich top songs drauf die ich auch heute noch gerne höre. 

ich habe dann auf radio umgeschalten.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Februar 2012)

Ich find's cool ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qCRae5mRoRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

